# Best bank for credit cards



## orbittingman (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi,

I'm moving to Bangkok very soon and am curious as to which banks are preferred for ease of online banking and availability of cards. I heard Kasikorn bank has good netbanking, but i'm not sure about their cards.

I'm looking to do a lot of international online purchases with my card and it's a challenge for me in India. (i end up using my dad's credit cards cuz he's got a lot of them and a few work internationally). 

Anyone suggesting a good bank that provides debit\credit cards that are easily usable online? (think amazon.com, other sites overseas etc.)


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

All are pretty much the same. I've had a Krungsri for years and it works very well.


----------



## Dekillon (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi

I agree there is not so much difference between the big ones. 
I have debit card at SCB and it works well online.


----------



## orbittingman (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, good to hear. Only issue is most of them charge 200-350THB annual fees. It's not much, but it's kind of strange (most debit cards i've had in India and US were free).


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Citibank were good whan I was there.

I had a Thai Airlines card that gave me airmiles. I think there were no charges, as long as you reached a minimum spend.


----------

